# Yahoo- Probing Question: Does homeopathy work? (PhysOrg)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Mahatama Ghandi used it. So did Mark Twain and John D. Rockefeller. Cindy Crawford, Paul McCartney, Oprah Winfrey and Prince Charles are all said to be fans. The object of their admiration? Homeopathy, a non-toxic method of treating illnesses characterized as pure genius by its fans and pure quackery by its opponents.View the full article


----------

